# Brighteye's is a terrible poet.



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a school assignment where I have to write a poem *Ugh*, so I thought everyone else here would like to read the world's worst horse poem. 

*A Trail Horse's Prayer*

Let me be willing, let me be strong,
Though the load is heavy and the trail is long;
Let my soul be cheerful and my heart be pure;
Let my gaint be easy and my steps be sure.

(I need something here, just can't think of anything...)
I lift up my prayer to the God they say
Was also born on a bed of hay.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*Holy F-in' rule breaker, Batman, a double post!*

This verision of the last part sounds a little better to me...



I lift my prayer to the God
Whom many faithful say
Was, just as I, born on beds of hay.

(Just keepin' it simple  )


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I like it, that's really cute.

What about, for the end?


I lift my prayer to the God
Whom many faithful say
Was born just like me
On a soft bed of hay.

I think that has a little bit more rhythm maybe? But I'm not a poet either, ha ha.

Also, love you name. Don't know if it's a reference to the artist, but I love Conor Oberst. :]


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm surprised you picked up my reference, I think you're the first one who's said anything 

And you're a way better poet then me, that does sound a lot more rhythmic :wink:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha. I love Bright Eyes... HE is an incredible poet.

And thanks. Ha ha.


----------

